# Don't want any more



## donnarobinson

I don't want any more children I'm happy with three . 
I'm tired of being pregnant have had 3 in 4 years 2 years between each 
I'm tired of always having a newborn not to sound bad I love them so tiny but I'm not a huge fan of the baby stage 
I don't want 4 kids but I still want a girl :( any one feel the same 
Like I'd be having another just so I could have a girl and then what if it wasn't yes I no I love my boys dearly and I'd love another no doubt about it but then I'd have 4 children when I really didn't want anymore and I still wouldn't have a girl 
My head says stop be happy with ur three beautiful boys my heart says I want a girl 
X


----------



## laila 44

Aw Hun I'm sorry you are torn. I have no advice except I can relate to not wanting anymore. We are having our third girl and as happy as we are, we know that we wouldn't want 4 girls. If the next would be guaranteed a boy then maybe but definately don't want 4 girls. I also don't enjoy the newborn stage at all, I find it very taxing. My pregnancies are high risk and I cannot imagine going through another so for us this is it. We are done. Hope you find peace either way, not an easy decision to take that's for sure xx


----------



## kaths101

Hi, same situation.. 3 boys 4 and under- 2 years apart! I'm not doing pregnancy again.. I struggled the third time and it's hard work with 3 babies!! If someone said I was guaranteed a girl I may have gone for it but I'm not even 100% on that!! I'm now going to enjoy my 3 boys, get my body back in shape and embrace mud, avengers and football! &#128512;


----------



## donnarobinson

kaths101 said:


> Hi, same situation.. 3 boys 4 and under- 2 years apart! I'm not doing pregnancy again.. I struggled the third time and it's hard work with 3 babies!! If someone said I was guaranteed a girl I may have gone for it but I'm not even 100% on that!! I'm now going to enjoy my 3 boys, get my body back in shape and embrace mud, avengers and football! &#128512;

I Defo agree I'm finally losing weight now having bein pregnant so much I gained a few stone from where I want to be I've lost 3 stone now since having cruz and got about a stone and half to go 
I Defo don't think we will have more I want to enjoy the next stage of live now X


----------



## Misscalais

I felt the same hun. You know my story lol i was totally done with my 3 boys even though theres a 5 and almost 4 year gap between DS3 and his big bothers ( 14mth gap between them ) i absolutely did not want any more kids, DS3 was a very difficult baby with reflux and sleep issues. I just did not want to go through that again, i hate being pregnant/giving birth etc. When we were surprised with #4 i did not enjoy my pregnancy one bit and even though we did get our gorgeous girl im still not enjoying the newborn stage again, as much as i love and adore her I'm finding 4 really hard to juggle. I don't like the age gap between her and DS3 etc 
So i guess you might be ok with the thought of #4 later on? I was very happy with my boys but definitely still wanted a girl even though i was 200% done.


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations on ur little girl Hun :) 
Bless you having babies is tough I find the new born stage tough it's hard woke juggling three let alone 4 ur a super mum 
I feel totally done at the moment time will tell I suppose X


----------



## george83

donnarobinson said:


> I don't want any more children I'm happy with three .
> I'm tired of being pregnant have had 3 in 4 years 2 years between each
> I'm tired of always having a newborn not to sound bad I love them so tiny but I'm not a huge fan of the baby stage
> I don't want 4 kids but I still want a girl :( any one feel the same
> Like I'd be having another just so I could have a girl and then what if it wasn't yes I no I love my boys dearly and I'd love another no doubt about it but then I'd have 4 children when I really didn't want anymore and I still wouldn't have a girl
> My head says stop be happy with ur three beautiful boys my heart says I want a girl
> X

I completely could have written this. After ds1&2 I knew I wanted to keep all my baby stuff because the possibility of having a third was so strong but now ds3 has outgrown all his baby clothes, his toys, the steriliser etc and I still can't bare to get rid of anything just in case but I feel like I'm done. I don't want four children, I couldn't stand to listen to everybody else's insensitive comments during pregnancy and then afterwards if we did get our 4th boy. Yet I still am heart broken at not having my baby girl


----------



## george83

kaths101 said:


> I'm now going to enjoy my 3 boys, get my body back in shape and embrace mud, avengers and football! &#128512;

This to is me!! Although the first time I read it I nodded along quite happily and then the second time I felt like crying - I never get to the gym anymore, I hate mud and dirt, I don't know how to play avengers probably and I do like football but I'm always asleep before match of the day these days so I can't even follow that properly :cry: 

I get to toy shops these days and stare longingly at my little pony toys


----------



## donnarobinson

george83 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> I don't want any more children I'm happy with three .
> I'm tired of being pregnant have had 3 in 4 years 2 years between each
> I'm tired of always having a newborn not to sound bad I love them so tiny but I'm not a huge fan of the baby stage
> I don't want 4 kids but I still want a girl :( any one feel the same
> Like I'd be having another just so I could have a girl and then what if it wasn't yes I no I love my boys dearly and I'd love another no doubt about it but then I'd have 4 children when I really didn't want anymore and I still wouldn't have a girl
> My head says stop be happy with ur three beautiful boys my heart says I want a girl
> X
> 
> I completely could have written this. After ds1&2 I knew I wanted to keep all my baby stuff because the possibility of having a third was so strong but now ds3 has outgrown all his baby clothes, his toys, the steriliser etc and I still can't bare to get rid of anything just in case but I feel like I'm done. I don't want four children, I couldn't stand to listen to everybody else's insensitive comments during pregnancy and then afterwards if we did get our 4th boy. Yet I still am heart broken at not having my baby girlClick to expand...

I felt complete after ds2 it's weird 
Number one I wanted a boy so bad I got him number two I slightly wanted a girl but also wanted a boy so he had a brother I was happy to have another boy and felt complete didn't want any more babies really I wasn't really bothered about not having a girl it wasn't untill I fell pregnant with number three that I wanted a girl so badly and I said maybe we would try again when I found out he was a girl and when he was born I wanted another as time has gone on I don't want any more he's a good baby but it's still hard work and I couldn't imagine doing it all over again I couldn't cope with another two year age gap but I wouldn't want a huge gap and having to start over again either so I couldn't win I'm 28 now always said 30 was my cut of. I don't want four children I didn't really want three as bad as that sounds I love him now and am so glad he's here and yes I'd love another but I want to move on to the next stage of life now but I'm still terribly sad at the idea of never having a girl plus I love pregnancy it's hard work but I love having a bump and scans etc :) 
I don't think I'll ever get over not having a girl and honestly a part of me deep down thinks maybe one more one day but then my head says no more ! Enjoy ur boys and life .. I'm still so jealous when I hear of ppl having girls etc X


----------



## embeth

Hey Hun

I felt exactly liken u for a while after ds3. Didn't want 4 kids and didn't want to have another just to try and get a girl. As time went on I began to feel broody again and in the end we went for number 4 as I had got to a point where I just wanted another baby boy or girl.. Obviously I was hoping it would be a girl and as you know that's what we got and I feel so lucky. I think you should just give yourself time, you're young and have loads of time ahead of you, once your three gorgeous boys are a little older u may get to the point where you want another and may end up with your girl! Still now even with having a girl i have moments of trying to fight the urge for number 5!!im pretty sure we re done but won't say never at the moment. 

Also if it helps at all So far I've found having 4 great! Not as stressful
As I thought..busy but fun and they all love each other so much! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun I Defo think your right only time will tell I suppose ! Haa I don't think the urge to have more ever leaves us &#128515; X


----------

